# MART/BRPC



## ExodusS29 (Oct 25, 2019)

I’m currently a Poolee out in Texas, San Antonio that is. I have signed an 03xx contract, but have the desire to go Recon. Special Operation has been a damn dream of mine, pardon my French.
Regarding to all that, I just wanted to get some questions cleared up, I have spoken with my Recruiters about it, but details weren’t clear. 
I want to know when I would be able to volunteer for BRPC? What would be a disqualification for me trying to volunteer for BRPC? Does the GT score still affect me trying to volunteer for BRPC? If any Recon Marines, or Marines in general could clear this up for me, that would be awesome!


----------



## ExodusS29 (Oct 25, 2019)

To confirm, I’m on a UH contract, 4 year. I have my eyes on going through Boot camp, heading into SOI-W and volunteering if that is possible.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Oct 25, 2019)

@ExodusS29

Check out the many “sticky” Recon related threads on the board before you ask too many questions.

Before that, acclimate yourself with the site rules; beginning with an appropriate intro thread.

US Marine Corps Special Operations


----------

